# Sports Betting Thread



## W00K #17 (Aug 24, 2019)

With sports betting now legal in all of the USA, and sportsbooks about to go live all over tthe country, I think it's time we have a thread to discuss betting on sportsball games.

Post questions, advice, tips, and general discussion about matchups and bets.

Brag about when you've made money and bitch about when you lose it.

I cant wait personally, heading down to the local casino to sign up and get their app. 

I'm not gonna be to serious about trying to make money or anything,  but I think it'll be a bit more interesting watching a game when I've got a c note on the line.


----------



## Steelersfan22 (Aug 24, 2019)

I wonder how long this will last before someone fucks it up.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Aug 24, 2019)

I was into sport betting last year - basically i wanted to find a way to get money without normies job. Still looking for it tho, serious bets takes a lot of time to analyse.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Aug 24, 2019)

I play around with DFS (daily fantasy sports) betting and usually only bet pro football games and their props. I've done alright for a newb


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 24, 2019)

I hope it means we can bet on pro wrestling like the UK


----------



## OjSimpsonFan21 (Aug 24, 2019)

Btw the O/U for the Miami-UF game was 46.5 if you didn’t take the under you are braindead.


----------

